# Animal Humour



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

Pets and animals can be incredibly funny. 
Post your funnies here. ( cartoons, pictures, videos etc. )
If there is already a humourous animal thread then please delete.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

View attachment 57659


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

:lofl: Love that one Seabreeze.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 11, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> View attachment 57734



My dear Bonnie is VERY fond of my couch.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

:lofl:  C’est Moi. My name is Stopthat!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

The things we do for love


----------



## Keesha (Oct 11, 2018)

Get that thing away from me


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 12, 2018)

Hahaha. :lofl: You are all sooo much better at this than I am. 
Thise are killer funny. :laugh:


----------



## Trade (Oct 12, 2018)

Full disclosure I stole this off of a post I saw on another forum.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>



I've seen this before and it always brings a smile especially since my Bonnie is a pitbull.  She is really a wonderfully sweet doggie.  She gives me a glare similar to the one on the face of that brown dog on the right when it's past her food time and I'm sitting here at the computer or when I have the audacity to close the bathroom door I'll come out and see a similar look.  OR she'll give me the side-eye, or both.   She doesn't approve of closed doors between us and the first thing she'll do is hurl herself at the door a couple of times and then park herself right outside the door with that look on her face (minus the tongue out).


----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 17, 2018)

I've got a folder full of funnies. Always helps to chuckle once in a while.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 17, 2018)

Another.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 18, 2018)

Poodle power.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 22, 2018)

squatting dog said:


> Another.



I can't open the attachment.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I can't open the attachment.


Here it is Butterfly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2018)

Cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2018)

I know which one I've got.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


>



:lofl:


----------



## Lara (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Dec 10, 2018)

When your dog eats your philosophy homework...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 15, 2018)

This 

Is worth watching

Even if you don’t care for cats, or you’ve seen it before

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kgRFHaNo-Y


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2018)

You're right. I had seen this before but it's a hoot to see it again!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Miss Mae (Dec 23, 2018)

Those are so cute! LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2018)

the automatic can opener can be mesmerizing


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 5, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>



Can SO relate. :yes:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 5, 2019)

Me too Keesha, was just laughing about it with my husband, we both talk to the cat and dog every day....sometimes they talk back. :love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Jan 5, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Me too Keesha, was just laughing about it with my husband, we both talk to the cat and dog every day....sometimes they talk back. :love_heart:



I think most people who love pets do. It’ might be annoying to some people but I find it so darn cute and can’t help smile when I witness it. Those are the kinds are people I tend to like best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2019)

I bet some one has already tried to make one!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## CeeCee (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2019)

Awww....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 28, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 61159


:lofl: Now that’s cute!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Jan 29, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 61141




I think he is thinking something else, like: "Why is my bowl empty and why isn't someone doing something about it?"


----------



## oldman (Jan 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>




My neighbor has a Chihuahua. That dog thinks that he can take on anybody. He is a tough little dude.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2019)

Awwww


----------



## Keesha (Feb 5, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>





C'est Moi said:


>



:lofl: Hahahaha. That is funny!!!! So good.

Great work rcleary:thumbsup:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2019)

oldman said:


> My neighbor has a Chihuahua. That dog thinks that he can take on anybody. He is a tough little dude.



"It's not the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## IKE (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 62949



Nicely garnished!


----------



## Nihil (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 7, 2019)

Family Photo
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Family Photo
> .
> View attachment 63141



Oh my goodness!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 22, 2019)

Oh Kermit you devil.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 63884


:lofl: 
So cute.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 5, 2019)

:eek1::lol::lol:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2019)

Cat? I thought it was a dog!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 6, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> :eek1::lol::lol:



:lofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh how adorable Ken. Melt.


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2019)

Pink Biz said:


> View attachment 64176


:lofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2019)

My Taco....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 19, 2019)

Taco sure is a cutety patooti :smug1:


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 20, 2019)

That’s adorable Seeker.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 20, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>




that reminds me of this.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2019)

This is me with my dog (and cat).


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 64946



  omg I love it!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Pink Biz (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Lara (Jun 2, 2019)

I never would have looked there...


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2019)

I was playing this exact game today with my dog in the yard.


----------



## Cam (Jun 14, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 14, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 66304


Haha. It DOES. 
That is so darn funny. :laugh:
The ears are even in the perfect place. Lol


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2019)

Kinda cute....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 27, 2019)

cat fight.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> cat fight.



Thats so  funny. :lofl:


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Wow!


I meant the cat picture is funny.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

Liking that foot massage.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Lethe200 (Jul 5, 2019)

This is a long thread, so if anyone has posted this before, my apologies!

Quora: *What are the 10 laws of doghood?*
Answer by Sean Kernan, 15June2019 

*One: *Do not admire the grass that is greener, pee on it.

*Two: *Do not ponder who the good boy is, some questions were not meant to be answered.

*Three: *Keep calm and bark.

*Four: *If you are not sure if it is food, eat it just in case.

*Five: *If you find yourself in a hole, keep digging.

*Six: *Treat each butt-sniff as if it is your last. Breath in. Breath deep. And don't forget to exhale.

*Seven: *Never lose thy inner puppy. Your owner's lap was meant to be laid on.


*Eight: *Seek as much eye contact as possible, particularly if they are using the toilet.

*Nine: *Carpe Cibum (Latin: Seize the Fillet.)

*Ten: *Protection, loyalty, and love to thy owner.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 71617


you mean you cannot spare a square?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

Lethe200 said:


> *Four: *If you are not sure if it is food, eat it just in case.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2019)

*Copy Cats*


----------



## Keesha (Jul 17, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 71822


The faces on these two are too funny. Check out the eyes. Hahaha.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2019)

Oh my. Melt my heart into a million little pieces. 
Super adorable. 
Thanks Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh my. Melt my heart into a million little pieces.
> Super adorable.
> Thanks Mike.


Ditto!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 5, 2019)

Just in case any of you wonder what Godzilla does when he's not out stomping on Tokyo.   Just an average Joe.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 10, 2019)

weekend


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2019)

I guess size really doesn't matter.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Sasha5113 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Sep 9, 2019)

squatting dog said:


> I guess size really doesn't matter.
> 
> View attachment 76144



Fortunately my new dog stays on his own side of the bed.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 30, 2019)

Just love this one:


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 30, 2019)

Too funny.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 30, 2019)

I miss Gary Trudeau!


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 30, 2019)

Relax!


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2019)

OMG...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


>



This is the case with Henry, the dog I adopted the end of July, too!  He's got his life all figured out and knows when I'm not doing something like I'm supposed to (like being late with his dinner or forgetting his treat) and he lets me know about it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2019)

How was your day Fellini?       Oh....don't get me started.  (English in paper but not online)


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 3, 2019)

My almost 15 year-old (in January) littermate cats, when they were young. Now, they tolerate each other and that's about it.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 10, 2019)

This has prolly already been posted, but I so love it


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2019)

Priceless!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 10, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> This has prolly already been posted, but I so love it


Snort


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2019)

My dog and I had some salmon for lunch today, LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 84010


----------



## Keesha (Dec 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>


Awwwwwww. THIS is so darn cute I could cry. 
Ive gotta scoop it
Thanks


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 84010


That must have been one helluva big turkey, Gary!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> I miss Gary Trudeau!
> 
> View attachment 77403



I think that's Gary Larson, not Gary Trudeau.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 16, 2019)

Hehe.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 17, 2019)

"My Dear! You're positively glowing! Are you with egg?"


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 17, 2019)

How many times do I have to tell you to pick your feathers up off of the floor? 
I’m so freaking tired of having the same argument over and over!   The wife and me.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)

Yeah, big teeth. Big deal, don't scare me............... He's behind me isn't he?


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 9, 2020)

Max is very excited about his new shirt.....


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 14, 2020)

Saw a bobcat yesterday. Funny, it wasn't as scary as I was led to believe.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 14, 2020)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/712483603534308273/


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Duster (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Catlady (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 4, 2020)

Duster said:


> View attachment 90203


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 90668


*Looks a bit like Bob Ross!  

*


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 91020


The branch manager.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Squeal! 
Squeal!

OMG! Adorable on steroids. 
Thats the cutest


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Feb 14, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 91643




And if the dog is also muddy, he's even friendlier!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> And if the dog is also muddy, he's even friendlier!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 18, 2020)

Do you still have to ask why so many people mostly prefer animals??


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Do you still have to ask why so many people mostly prefer animals??


No!


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Saw a face slide past me looking just like that, the dog looks much better....lol


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 19, 2020)

Oh bother.  The paparazzi found me again!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


That cat needs a diet


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 20, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 96140


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Mar 21, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>



This actually happened to me years ago.  A very enthusiastic large labrador retriever named Suzie took a running leap to join me in the recliner, which overturned.  Then she sat on my chest licking my face and looking quite pleased with herself.  I recall I had quite a time convincing her to get off of me so I could attempt to get up.

I loved that dog dearly.  She was the sweetest dog . . . .


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 25, 2020)

Keep up the animal funnies, PLEASE!  These definitely provide tension relief!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 25, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


? neuromuscular condition?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 25, 2020)

PUREBRED;


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2020)

Empty said:


> Keep up the animal funnies, PLEASE!  These definitely provide tension relief!


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)

Pappy said:


> PUREBRED;
> 
> View attachment 96660



HAHAHAHA. Adorable.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


>


This leaf pile brings back so many happy memories! Just love that dog. Thanks, Pinky


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Mar 27, 2020)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 96835


I really like Rag Dolls.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

For those who can’t stop touching their face


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)

Flash dance


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


I think I dated this guy!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 97445


I'm convinced that cats are anti-literacy!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 31, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Laughed out loud!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2020)

We are Siamese if you please
We are Siamese if you don’t please
We are from the province of Siam 
There are no other cats like we am 

What is that a stirring in the window
It must be a bird cause it’s not a mouse 
If we sneak upon it very carefully 
They’ll be a head for you and tail for me


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2020)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 97923



Awww that’s so cute.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2020)

Pinky said:


>


Omg! I’m so glad my girls aren’t THAT spoiled. 
Holy smokes. What a racket.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2020)

Meanderer said:


>


Can anyone else see this post ?
To me there’s just an empty square.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


What is that dog sitting on?
It that a human ?


----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 19, 2020)

Is anyone looking for cats to add to their family, there are 3, immediate pick up. They're actually not my cats, they belong to a next door neighbour, but they spend far too much time in my yard, i sit and watch them walking on the top of my fence, see them climbing my fence, leaving endless claw marks, have to keep the cover on the pass through door on the dog house, they find it very comfy, there has been a big chase from my guys if they're out, but it doesn't fizz on them. I could deliver.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 21, 2020)

*What.....were you saving this.*


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 100242


This is ME everyday lately.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)

Fur should fly. Too cute.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)

LOVE it. 
Thanks Rose!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm saving this whole page - Great Stuff, folks!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 24, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Deleted.


???? Keesha


----------



## Keesha (Apr 24, 2020)

MickaC said:


> ???? Keesha


What???


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2020)

Empty said:


> I'm saving this whole page - Great Stuff, folks!


----------



## MickaC (Apr 25, 2020)

*Dishes are done, can i have my allowance now.*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)

Taller dog mocking Corgi-


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2020)

One of my favorites:


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 6, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 9, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 103692


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 11, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 12, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 12, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (May 18, 2020)

*Someone has been to the groomer. *


----------



## MickaC (May 21, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (May 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (May 28, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (May 29, 2020)

That doggo looks like he is having a great time!


----------



## Keesha (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (May 30, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

Kind of early, but ...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

tee hee hee


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 17, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 109854


I always said dogs were cool. lol
So cute. Hey man!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm drowning! ..  I'm drownin'   ..... oh, I can touch the bottom


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2020)

Haha. That’s adorable. I’m wondering how many treats were used to teach that.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 26, 2020)

What a beautiful sheppard  face that is. I love that breed


----------



## MickaC (Jun 27, 2020)

* OMG.......GARAGE SALE.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291533351989826


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=291533351989826


Wow. Now THAT was amazing to wstch. What an uplifting story. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2020)

I can relate to this one, my dog plays me like this all the time.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 14, 2020)

I just feel like dancing!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 16, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> I can relate to this one, my dog plays me like this all the time.


My Corgi does the exact same thing.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Jul 22, 2020)

My grandsons Corgi. Atticus.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 23, 2020)

My Corgi, Micki, complete with major attitude.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 25, 2020)

*Garden....I wasn't in the garden....don't know where the mud came from.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2020)

*Oh........did you want to sleep here too.*


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> View attachment 111412


And unfortunately tlGod only lends them to us for awhile. One of my babies has developed heart disease and is in heart failure. We are not sure how much longer we will have her to love.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2020)

LindaB said:


> And unfortunately tlGod only lends them to us for awhile. One of my babies has developed heart disease and is in heart failure. We are not sure how much longer we will have her to love.


((((((LindaB))))))


----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2020)

LindaB said:


> And unfortunately tlGod only lends them to us for awhile. One of my babies has developed heart disease and is in heart failure. We are not sure how much longer we will have her to love.


I am so Sorry.......LOVE NOW.....LOVE HER when she leaves you....LOVE her FOREVER in your MEMORIES and HEART.
She will LOVE YOU where ever she is.or you
She will come running with so much LOVE for YOU when you will meet again.
I truly know how hard this is for you.
HOLD HER TIGHT AND CLOSE WITH ALL YOUR HEART.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2020)

@LindaB


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2020)

Getting ready to attack:


----------



## LindaB (Jul 26, 2020)

MickaC said:


> I am so Sorry.......LOVE NOW.....LOVE HER when she leaves you....LOVE her FOREVER in your MEMORIES and HEART.
> She will LOVE YOU where ever she is.or you
> She will come running with so much LOVE for YOU when you will meet again.
> I truly know how hard this is for you.
> HOLD HER TIGHT AND CLOSE WITH ALL YOUR HEART.


Thank you. It is so hard to lose them. They are our "kids." My heart is breaking.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Thank you. It is so hard to lose them. They are our "kids." My heart is breaking.


Thinking of you and your precious girl.
Sending hugs.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 27, 2020)

*I LOVE ME.*


----------



## LindaB (Jul 28, 2020)

Sadly, we had to put our little Zoey to sleep today. She was suffering with so many issues. I am completely crushed.  She unselfishly gave love and loyalty. I miss her terribly already.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sadly, we had to put our little Zoey to sleep today. She was suffering with so many issues. I am completely crushed.  She unselfishly gave love and loyalty. I miss her terribly already.


So sorry to hear this, Linda. It's so painful to do the right thing for our loving pets. Zoey is now at peace. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sadly, we had to put our little Zoey to sleep today. She was suffering with so many issues. I am completely crushed.  She unselfishly gave love and loyalty. I miss her terribly already.


So sorry you had to say goodbye to your Zoey.....She will still be giving her love, in your heart, and memories, and you will always feel her presence.
Take Care.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 28, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sadly, we had to put our little Zoey to sleep today. She was suffering with so many issues. I am completely crushed.  She unselfishly gave love and loyalty. I miss her terribly already.


@LindaB , so sorry, my heart goes out to you (((hugs))).  Rest peacefully Zoey.


----------



## LindaB (Jul 29, 2020)

Thank you all for your kind words and support for the loss of our precious Zoey. You all are truly appreciated.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 30, 2020)

Best not mess with this tough guy


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 115748


OMG! Precious. Awwwww! Melt!


----------



## Keesha (Jul 30, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sadly, we had to put our little Zoey to sleep today. She was suffering with so many issues. I am completely crushed.  She unselfishly gave love and loyalty. I miss her terribly already.


I am so sorry I missed this and even more sorry for your loss. Yes it hurts so bad when we lose a family member. My heart dropped when I read your message.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 31, 2020)

Psssst-t-t! Meet ya @ the corner in 5


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## LindaB (Aug 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I am so sorry I missed this and even more sorry for your loss. Yes it hurts so bad when we lose a family member. My heart dropped when I read your message.
> View attachment 115802


Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Thank you for your kindness.


You’re most welcome. 
How are you feeling ?
I know it will take a while. 
Do you know it’s been 6 years since our last dog died and I still cry every time I think of her. Some souls touch are hearts so deeply we never get over them but nor should we have to.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 2, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Sadly, we had to put our little Zoey to sleep today. She was suffering with so many issues. I am completely crushed.  She unselfishly gave love and loyalty. I miss her terribly already.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 2, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


Do you know who this is by RadishRose? It’s so cute & clever.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## LindaB (Aug 4, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You’re most welcome.
> How are you feeling ?
> I know it will take a while.
> Do you know it’s been 6 years since our last dog died and I still cry every time I think of her. Some souls touch are hearts so deeply we never get over them but nor should we have to.


Yes, @Keesha, you never get over it. We lost other fur-babies 8 and 10 years ago. I still see their little faces in my memory and they will always be in my heart. I have 2 others an 8 year old Maltese and a 1 1/2 year old Maltipoo.  Once you have 2 it can never be only one because the one left behind is so lonely.  That's how we ended up with our babies. Max, our oldest grew up with Zoey. We got him to keep her company after we lost our Maggie because Zoey was so morose and wouldn't eat after her loss. 
Max is a little confused right now because he doesn't know where Zoey is. She was the alpha dog and set the tone for everything. Lately Max has taken to hiding behind a chair and whimpering, sometimes howling, which is unlike him. Dogs grieve,  too, my vet says. He is getting a bit better day by day. We got our little Lulu about a year ago because I started to worry about Max being alone if something happened to Zoey. Having said all that, she will be our last. She will probably live as long as me or longer


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

My dogs come to me in dreams, often. They never leave our hearts.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 4, 2020)

LindaB said:


> Yes, @Keesha, you never get over it. We lost other fur-babies 8 and 10 years ago. I still see their little faces in my memory and they will always be in my heart. I have 2 others an 8 year old Maltese and a 1 1/2 year old Maltipoo.  Once you have 2 it can never be only one because the one left behind is so lonely.  That's how we ended up with our babies. Max, our oldest grew up with Zoey. We got him to keep her company after we lost our Maggie because Zoey was so morose and wouldn't eat after her loss.
> Max is a little confused right now because he doesn't know where Zoey is. She was the alpha dog and set the tone for everything. Lately Max has taken to hiding behind a chair and whimpering, sometimes howling, which is unlike him. Dogs grieve,  too, my vet says. He is getting a bit better day by day. We got our little Lulu about a year ago because I started to worry about Max being alone if something happened to Zoey. Having said all that, she will be our last. She will probably live as long as me or longer


I so relate to everything you're going through, it's not easy, never will be, you will always morn and miss everyday, but that's okay, that's what we should do, for ones that are so loved so deeply. 
Over the years i did the multiple family members for the same reasons you did.
When it was time to say goodbye, my other ones, showed grief and loss as well........it's heartbreaking to see, as you very well know.
You're lost ones will be forever in your hearts and memories......Please take care of yourself, and the rest of your little family.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> My dogs come to me in dreams, often. They never leave our hearts.


Pinky, you've had life with your beloved 4 pawed family. I'm sure you find it hard. That never ending love they give is so dearing. Have you been without very long.
As my family gets smaller, it will stay that way.......my sweet little girl, Shaalee will be 14 in a month, she is fantastic......Micki, my next sweet and royal girl, is 8 1/2,  Noah, my guy, will be 12 when i'm 70.
Not looking forward to a smaller family, but as we get older, one has to think about their needs, not our own.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

@MickaC 
It has been a long time that my boys have been gone, but their spirits are with me every day. We're in our early 70's now, and in a "no pets" condo. If we were in a house, we would consider adopting an older dog. However, we do have my daughter's corgi, Abbi, to dote on. She will be turning 5 in December.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @MickaC
> It has been a long time that my boys have been gone, but their spirits are with me every day. We're in our early 70's now, and in a "no pets" condo. If we were in a house, we would consier adopting an older dog. However, we do have my daughter's corgi, Abbi, to dote on. She will be turning 5 in December


My Micki is a Corgi........Abbi is precious........Did you know, that Corgis are the breed of Royalty.......Micki's manner and attitude is a daily reminder of that.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

I dunno. All spoiled dogs have that royalty thing going.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

@MickaC 
Some dogs get treated better than people. Abbi has it pretty darned good, as I'm sure Micki and Keesha's do as well.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @MickaC
> Some dogs get treated better than people. Abbi has it pretty darned good, as I'm sure Micki and Keesha's do as well.


You bet they do. Our dogs are spoiled rotten and I make no apologies for it. Thank you. That’s probably they nicest compliment you could give me.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## LindaB (Aug 4, 2020)

Th





MickaC said:


> I so relate to everything you're going through, it's not easy, never will be, you will always morn and miss everyday, but that's okay, that's what we should do, for ones that are so loved so deeply.
> Over the years i did the multiple family members for the same reasons you did.
> When it was time to say goodbye, my other ones, showed grief and loss as well........it's heartbreaking to see, as you very well know.
> You're lost ones will be forever in your hearts and memories......Please take care of yourself, and the rest of your little family.


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 7, 2020)

*You're not looking at my but, are you......thought so.*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2020)

This is 6+ minutes long but worth watching and will definitely make you smile


----------



## Keesha (Aug 8, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> This is 6+ minutes long but worth watching and will definitely make you smile


Nope!


----------



## MickaC (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Do you know who this is by RadishRose? It’s so cute & clever.


Sorry Keesha, I don't. Glad you like it though.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2020)

xxxxxxx


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 9, 2020)

*Hey......i think i need a booster seat.*


----------



## Keesha (Aug 10, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 117284


Now that’s a ‘fine’ looking cat


----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 10, 2020)

*I know how to drive.......really do.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 11, 2020)

*Way to much wine.*


----------



## Pappy (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> @MickaC
> Some dogs get treated better than people. Abbi has it pretty darned good, as I'm sure Micki and Keesha's do as well.



My dog Henry, a big ol' brown rescue dog of uncertain ancestry, definitely gets treated better than most people.  I've had him just over a year now (so he's about 8 now) and he has adjusted quite well to being spoiled.  He is my big lovable 75 pound baby.

He had to go to the vet on Saturday to get his checkup and get his shots updated and he didn't like it one bit when I turned him over to the vet tech in the parking lot.  I think he thought he was being abandoned again.  He was SO happy when they brought him out and he saw I was still there.  He's fine on his own when I have to leave him at home by himself (he has a doggie door to the backyard), but he sure didn't like being turned over to a stranger at a place that was not his home.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2020)

I’m a 6....


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Aug 13, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 117779 I’m a 6....


I'm a number 5 today!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 13, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 117779 I’m a 6....


I’m a #6 for sure.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 20, 2020)

*Now i've heard everything.*


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Awww I love Norbert isn't he gorgeous


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 7, 2020)

That was the best Rose....had me chuckling the whole time, lol


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 13, 2020)

*Mommy......can we have some of those.*


----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 13, 2020)

(Sorry, I don't have video of this, wish I did!)

Anyway, Hubby's walking the dog this morning at a nearby park. We never take our mean little spoiled princess into the enclosed dog area since she doesn't get along with anybody but Hubby (and me if I've got food). When I'm walking her by myself I don't even walk her past the dog area, but Hubby usually does & lots of the time, there's this aggressive little bull dog in the dog area who always goes nuclear when he sees our little demon & throws himself against the fence & horribly loud barking & growling from both of 'em. 

Welp, this morning, Hubby says as soon as bulldog come running over & started up, this Dalmation mix dog in the dog area comes trotting casually (no raised fur, no bark on him) over to bulldog, picks up bulldog by the scruff of the neck, trots away from the fence & puts him down gently on the ground. Bulldog takes off again for the fence & Dalmatian casually trots over again, picks Bulldog up again and puts him down away from the fence. Bulldog then looks startled & quits barking & running for the fence. The Dalmatian's owners were surprised; they said they didn't teach him that or anything. 

I guess some breeds are like that: taking care of business by calming everybody down? Anyway, Hubby said it was something to see.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## officerripley (Sep 13, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 122428


And Jazz Hands (paws?) too ! :-D


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2020)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 121789



What is that creature?


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> What is that creature?


Me  on a good day.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 15, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Me  on a good day.



Ha ha.  I just wondered what kind of animal it was; I don't recognize it.  It looks pretty fierce.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 17, 2020)

*I DON'T WANT TOO.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 21, 2020)

pathfinder said:


>


i’m sorry I don’t find that humorous


----------



## pathfinder (Sep 21, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> i’m sorry I don’t find that humorous


I am sorry it offended you,  but I can tell you  that none of the Deer were harmed 
The dog wasn't harmed ,the dog's owner on the other hand was embarrassed 
two fold his dog chasing the Deer and his son put it on YouTube


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 21, 2020)

pathfinder said:


> I am sorry it offended you,  but I can tell you  that none of the Deer were harmed
> The dog wasn't harmed ,the dog's owner on the other hand was embarrassed
> two fold his dog chasing the Deer and his son put it on YouTube



@pathfinder, I did not make myself clear.  It was the man using Jesus’ name in such an angry manner I found offensive.  I realize not everyone on this site is a Christian and it’s so common for a lot of people to say Jesus’ name when they are upset but to hear my Saviors name used like that just breaks my heart.  I honestly couldn’t even tell from the video that a dog was chasing the deer.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## pathfinder (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 5, 2020)

*   I don't like this story......can you pick out another one.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 126410



My neighbor used to have a Newfoundland that would do that -- just plop down and refuse to move.    He would have a heck of a time getting that dog to get up.  Newfies are huge dogs and it's not like you can just pick them up and carry them home.  All the neighbors found it quite entertaining (we are easily amused).


----------



## MickaC (Oct 8, 2020)

*Do they have to come too.*


----------



## MickaC (Oct 11, 2020)

*Do you think i'm pretty........I think i'm pretty.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Oris Borloff (Oct 12, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


>


What a good dog!     I'm showing this to my wife when she gets up, it'll make her day.  Thanks ken.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2020)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 127682 *Do you think i'm pretty........I think i'm pretty.*


That dog is too cute for words!


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 15, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 127791



that doggie's hair looks a heck of a lot better than mine now that the hair salons are closed.  Maybe I could check myself in to the PetSmart groomer?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Oct 25, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 130106



I know this is how my Henry sees car rides.  He gets super excited even over a ride to pick up groceries -- it's like he is going to doggie Disneyland.


----------



## MickaC (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 5, 2020)

Wildlife Photography Award Winners:

https://www.bbc.com/news/in-picture...nch has,Kercz won the overall prize with his


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2020)

Bonnie said:


>


My dog listening to me just last night,,,,


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2020)

A  new Christmas utube video for your dogs ...  Raise The Woof


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2020)

LOL, It's throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## oldman (Nov 23, 2020)

RadishRose said:


>


I have a good caption for this picture.

From the cat: 
*“I’m not afraid. I’m with my two best friends. Smith and Wesson.” *


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2020)

Boy, I’m gonna catch hell from the ladies on this one....


----------



## jerry old (Nov 26, 2020)

Post 828
That cat is a gangster waiting for his thugs to arrive so he can order killings...


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2020)

outta my way


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 14, 2020)

*You're not looking at my butt, are you........yes you are.*


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 15, 2020)

*  I can see you now.......can you see me.*


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

*You don't want a part of this.*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 18, 2020)

*No......No......No......No......No......*


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 19, 2020)

*It's coming.....it's coming.....let me out- a- here........*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

*Not tonight Frank.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 22, 2020)

*I'm not a happy camper.........can you tell.........*


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## RubyK (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

*Graceful till the end.  *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Prairie dog (Jan 3, 2021)

If you can  start the day without caffeine
If you can always be cheerful, ignoring aches and pains,
If you can  resist complaining and boring people with your troubles,
If you can eat the same food every day and be grateful for it, 

If you can understand when your loved ones are too busy to give you any time,

If you can take criticism and blame without resentment,

If you can conquer tension without medical help,
If you can relax without alcohol,
If you can sleep without the aid of drugs,

Then You Are Probably
The Family Dog
Handle every Stressful situation like a dog.
If you can't eat it or play with it,
Piss on it and walk away.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 7, 2021)

* Can i get a refill.......please.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

*I am just patting him.*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

*I know she hid my treats somewhere.*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2021)

Posting this here because it's _mostly_ about pets.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

View attachment 145614


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 23, 2021)

* COOKIES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2021)

*Twerking it cat style.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

*Helping polish the floor.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

*So cute.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

*Have my blanket, ready for bed.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)

I forgot whether this is already posted here or if I got it from someplace else.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm used to the car thing but this is NOT OK!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 29, 2021)

*I know there's cheese somewhere.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

Helping with the housework.


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 30, 2021)

*Look, look, i can drive.......what are those lights for........*


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 31, 2021)

*I LOVE SHOPPING.*


----------



## Hapiguy (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

*One way or the other he is going for that swim.  *


----------



## MickaC (Feb 4, 2021)

*Landry's done.......can i have my allowance now.*


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

*So cute.*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 6, 2021)

Diet Cat


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 6, 2021)

aawwwww that's not nice LOL!!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

*End of school holidays  *


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>



Wow...a happy Sand Crab dance


----------



## hawkdon (Feb 9, 2021)

it escaped from "Deadliest Catch"!!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2021)

*So cute!*


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2021)

*The power of Converse  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2021)

*So cute.  *


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 13, 2021)

*Ready to go outside now.*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2021)

*So cute*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)

One of my earlier attempts a humor.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2021)

*So cute.*


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 15, 2021)

Ya gotta love those Pandas.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 150009


This picture is so darn cute. Look at that face. 
This would make a great picture for ‘create a meme for it.’
Honest mom, I don’t have the cat toy.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

Good boy!


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Feb 16, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 150177


Does that dog belong to @Aunt Marg?


----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 16, 2021)

The hunt for the Poop Perp.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2021)

*So darn cute  *


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 17, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Does that dog belong to @Aunt Marg?


Crackin' up over here


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

*Awwwww so cute  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)

rcleary171 said:


> View attachment 150605


That’s done by you!
Good job. You ‘ve really done a great job shading. I believe you are naturally gifted with water colours.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

*Aww so cute*


----------



## MickaC (Feb 22, 2021)

*Blue paint, where, i don't see any blue paint, Mom, do you need glasses.*


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

*Every day he's shuffling   *


----------



## MrPants (Feb 22, 2021)

The Throw-Down!


----------



## MickaC (Feb 23, 2021)

*AH......Life is good.*


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

*And just like that, it strikes with iron claws.  *


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

*Awww look at that face, it's so cute.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

When you torment the cats with their toys for too long


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## rcleary171 (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh Hell no, I'm out of here.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 1, 2021)

*I saw that.......going to take a lot of cookies to keep me quiet.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

*Here I come to save the day.  *


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2021)

Can I go with you? PLEASE...


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 5, 2021)

*Are you talking to me......*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

*Busted!  *


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

*They are mine!!  *


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 7, 2021)

*Ho Hum........BORING......where's the exit button.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

*Finally caught that tail.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 8, 2021)

*MAN.........where's the elevator when you need it.*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

So cute.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

*Yummmm,Fish flavored water.*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 10, 2021)

*SHHHHHHHH......don't tell where i am......i'm playing hide and seek.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

*Where did she hide the kitty treats?*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


>


Cute, but not a good place for a dog to be!


----------



## MickaC (Mar 11, 2021)

*Mom.......i found the tulips.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

*Ewwww What are you? Don't touch me!*


----------



## MickaC (Mar 12, 2021)

*Can someone else drive for awhile......i'm tired.*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

*Nope, no kitty treats in here.  *


----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2021)

Mind if I hitch a ride?


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 13, 2021)

*I'll have what he's having......with extra cookies, please.*


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Mar 13, 2021)

Is that like "carry out lunch??


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Nope, still, no kitty treats.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 154511



Except for a MUDDY wet dog!!


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

*Too Funny  *


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 16, 2021)

*Mom.....can't reach the cookies.*


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 16, 2021)

How can you not love that face.


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 16, 2021)

Y’all, I have cramps in my cheeks from laughing so hard!  Too funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 155038


My own dog can attest to this-


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

*Cheeky thing  *


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2021)

Guess he doesn't have a K-9 unit.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

*Checking the catnip market.*


----------



## SetWave (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

*Wait for it  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 21, 2021)

*Waiter......can i get a booster seat and a straw, please.*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

*What is this magic?  *


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 22, 2021)

*Man......where's the elevator.....i'll finish going up the stairs later.*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

*There is plenty of toilet paper, why do the humans keep hoarding it?  *


----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## RnR (Mar 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 155999


----------



## MickaC (Mar 23, 2021)

*Do you know what time it is......it's breakfast time !!!!!!!!......up and adam.*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*And so a friendship of a lifetime started  *


----------



## RnR (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

RnR said:


> View attachment 156327


LMAO That is brilliant


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

*Aww Bless his heart*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

*Installed a kitty punching device  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 26, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 156734


Awwww... what a sin. I’m conflicted


----------



## MickaC (Mar 26, 2021)

*Shopping is hard work !!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pappy (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

*If it's cheese it's mine.  *


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2021)

*What is this sorcery that protects them?*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2021)

Easter Basettes:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

How do birds make feathers fly?


----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

*This is my beach  *


----------



## MickaC (Mar 31, 2021)

*You're tall......really, really tall.*


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 157561 *You're tall......really, really tall.*


MickaC! Are these your Corgies?
They look so well cared for.


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

*Aww so cute  *


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


Pavlova's Cats


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 31, 2021)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 157319


OMG, what a face!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> MickaC! Are these your Corgies?
> They look so well cared for.


Sorry , no, they aren't mine.
This one is mine.   April 2012....the one above is March 2012....the one at the top....2017.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sorry , no, they aren't mine.
> This one is mine.View attachment 157738 View attachment 157739View attachment 157740  April 2012....the one above is March 2012....the one at the top....2017.


OMG So cute


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 3, 2021)

*I LOVE ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sorry , no, they aren't mine.
> This one is mine.View attachment 157738 View attachment 157739View attachment 157740  April 2012....the one above is March 2012....the one at the top....2017.


Even cuter! Looks well cared for. Thanks


----------



## MickaC (Apr 4, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Even cuter! Looks well cared for. Thanks


I didn't mention......all the picks are of Micki......her coat colour has certainly changed with the years.....she was so dark as a little girl.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## charry (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

*Aww so cute  *


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 4, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 158307


Hahaha. THAT is too funny!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Apr 5, 2021)

Here's my summer buddies......


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 6, 2021)

*It's not that funny.......*


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

*So cute  *


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

Aww poor thing.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 9, 2021)

*  Cat......what cat.....i don't know where the cat is.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 10, 2021)

*Got it.....a secret.....what do i get for silence.....better be good.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

*The mission should you accept it, is to capture the elusive red dot.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## charry (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

*Mine...mine...mine!*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)

*Oh, Bless  *


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Working it!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 18, 2021)

*Mom......i think it's the wrong number......it's somebody called the vet.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Apr 19, 2021)

*   Gotta go........the world needs saving.*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

*OMG, so cute*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Naaw, so sweet


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

Relax human, relax.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

*Nice Birdie, I am patting and kissing him, not tasting him*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

So cute


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

*Not Impressed!*


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 26, 2021)

... and several more


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

*It's mine!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

*Oh Bless   *


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

*So cute  *


----------



## MickaC (Apr 30, 2021)

*Mom........that bad hole in the garden attacked me.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

*Synchronized puppies.  *


----------



## squatting dog (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

Bless you


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

*Incoming!  *


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

*So sweet  *


----------



## MickaC (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

*So ferocious.  *


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (May 7, 2021)

*I said.......no......no......no......no.*


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

*Haha too funny.  *


----------



## Pappy (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (May 11, 2021)

*You go first......no, you go first.....no, you go first.......*


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (May 12, 2021)

*  ID.....sorry.....don't have it with me.....but i'm really short for my age.....bartender, can i get a cookie to go with my shot.*


----------



## MickaC (May 12, 2021)

*Say that again.....not sure i heard correctly.*


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2021)

*   Mom......where are the cookies.*


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 164462


Hahahaha. Look at the face. 
Family photos. Lol I can relate.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

*A perfect Jeté, you may clap now!  *


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

*Staying alive. *


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

*LOL*


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

*LOL ,Bless  *


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2021)

*This is none of your concern



*​


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

*No idea what it is doing  *


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## hawkdon (Jun 4, 2021)

found it quick....


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 167913


Found it! LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Cheese on rye.


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 167913


Found it!


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


Toast lol


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

*LMAO*


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

*You need to wash your feet lol*


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2021)

*MINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2021)

FOUND IT.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 168603 *MINE !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Awww I want it, it's so cute    *


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

*LOL  *


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## 911 (Jun 13, 2021)

I enjoy reading these pictures.


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

*OMG so cute, that face  *


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

*You quit! No, you Quit. Never!!!!*


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

*Look Human. I walk like you.   *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 17, 2021)

We took a video of mama on the cat pole, then added a little effect....snapshot


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

*Awww*


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

*I play Zebra hunt  *


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

*Bad Human!!*


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

*Stop sniffing me!*


----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2021)

*Playing Jenga, nailed it!*


----------



## hawkdon (Jun 25, 2021)

whaaatttt!!!!!


----------



## mellowyellow (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Jun 26, 2021)

reminded me of 'the silence of the lambs'


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

*Kitty does not look impressed*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 27, 2021)

This song with so few words, certainly does stick in one's head


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

*Awwww so cute  *


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

*Nope, bath not happening.*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jul 4, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

*Those cute pink jellybeans  *


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

*Gimme gimme gimme.  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 9, 2021)

Tish said:


> *Nope, bath not happening.*
> View attachment 171802


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2021)

*Did you say, Salmon?*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

*I am the great rat hunter!*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

*I am Fabulous!*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

*Awww, so sweet.  *


----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2021)

When your child really wants a pet rabbit but you know they won't take care of it.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

*Awwww so cute  *


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

*Warming up for Christmas tree demolition.*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 19, 2021)

This is one of the best videos I have ever seen
Watch it and smile
The video was taken on a remote Scottish beach
The dog Angus (a Lurcher) suffers with brain damage and is blind from his previous owners 
The couple who rescued Angus love him to bits as you can plainly hear and see
Angus is loving his new life


----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 19, 2021)

I don't know... maybe I'm warped, but, this is funny.


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 19, 2021)

Capybara with friends​


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Just an aside -- Put the paper in the other way and you cat won't know what to do with it.


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

*It's mine!*


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

*Yikes, it moved!!!*


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

*Mine!!!*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

*Come out birdie  *


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

*You missed a spot, here and there.  *


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2021)

.. from Facebook ..


----------



## katlupe (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Dancing_Queen (Jul 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


>


May I borrow her the next time I go salsa dancing?


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

*Baby, it's cold outside.  *


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

*Rub my belly, I dare you!*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2021)

A


----------



## MickaC (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2021)

*Secret attack mode activated.*


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 1, 2021)

LindaB said:


> And unfortunately tlGod only lends them to us for awhile. One of my babies has developed heart disease and is in heart failure. We are not sure how much longer we will have her to love.


I'm so sorry, Linda.


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

*Haha, what a face   *


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 1, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 124302


My avatar resembles that remark!  LOL


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

*Technically not on the counter.  *


----------



## Pappy (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 4, 2021)

*You can't make me.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

*My workout beat  *


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 8, 2021)

A member of Quora.com posted this one:


----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2021)

*Checking my cats reflexes, so cute*


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

*So cute  *


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## oldman (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2021)

oldman said:


>


So funny!


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

*A very peeved off wookie.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

*OMG so cute  *


----------



## Time Waits 4 No Man (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

*Aha! Proof they can navigate without knocking things over.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 15, 2021)

*First.....we play.*


----------



## Dancing_Queen (Aug 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> *Aww Bless his heart*
> View attachment 156468


I couldn't swim underwater in my pool.  My lab would jump in on top of me and try to save me!


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)

@Dancing_Queen That is so sweet.


----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2021)

*Finally, I caught it!*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2021)

Good Dog


----------



## MickaC (Aug 19, 2021)

*WOW.......look at all those orange balls.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

*Almost got it!*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2021)

*Come on, vogue
Let your body move to the music (move to the music)
Hey, hey, hey
Come on, vogue*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 23, 2021)

*Awwwwwww......life is good.*


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

*Aww so cute  *


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 26, 2021)

*Mom.......can't reach the cookies.*


----------



## GAlady (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2021)

*I am not a wombat, I am a kung-fu master!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2021)

*Get off my pillow!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

*LOL *


----------



## charry (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2021)

*Quit touching me!*


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2021)

*My superpower is to liquify!  *


----------



## MickaC (Aug 31, 2021)

*But i said i wanted a  bubble bath.*


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2021)

*That's what you get for coming at me!*


----------



## katlupe (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2021)

*So darn cute*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2021)

*If I fit I sit.*


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2021)

*Say Cheese  *


----------



## MrPants (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2021)

*Aww so cute  *


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2021)

*Temptation, temptation  Bless the look on its face.*


----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 10, 2021)

​


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2021)

*I am a shark-cat  *


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 11, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 13, 2021)

*Waiter.....can i get a booster seat, please.....and a straw too.....oh.....do you have some of those little cocktails peanuts. *


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 183909


LMAO Love it!


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

*Kisses anyone?   *


----------



## GAlady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## oldpop (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2021)

Guinness World Records recently awarded the 3-year-old American dog with the record for "Longest Ears on a Dog (Living), according to a release from Guinness.

The hound's floppy ears hang real low, with each flap measuring around 13.38 inches in length.


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

*Aww Poor kitty.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

*Follow that ray! *


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2021)

*Don't touch my tail  *


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2021)

*Awww so cute   *


----------



## Pappy (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2021)

*Don't you ignore me!    *


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2021)

*When you accidentally tickle your own foot   *


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

*Too cute   *


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

*Stop sniffing me!*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

*Thou shalt not pass!  (Aww poor puppy)*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

*Nice doggy, good doggie.*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 5, 2021)

Tish said:


>


Love that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2021)

*Nice kitty, good kitty.  *


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 6, 2021)

Have you ever wondered about those signs along the road that say "Deer Crossing", "Bear Crossing", or "Moose Crossing"? It's not as if the animals can read and obediently march up to one of the signs to wait for an opportunity cross safely. 

Wait! Maybe that's why they all have a picture of a deer or bear or moose. That must be it


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 187632


LOL that's exactly it


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2021)

*Mine do it to be cruel and usually above my head.  
They just love messing with me. *


----------



## katlupe (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


>


LOL There were two of them


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

*LOL so dramatic.*


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 7, 2021)

In these Covid times I think this is gorgeous. Look at puss' eyes.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2021)

*What was that?   *


----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2021)

*So cute!   *


----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 15, 2021)

*I'm in my happy place......life is g....o....o....d.*


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## chic (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## chic (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 20, 2021)

*  For the love of pete.....how many times to i have to say NO.........NO.*


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 21, 2021)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2021)

*Mean kitty *


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## chic (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2021)

*So cute *


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 24, 2021)

​


----------



## chic (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2021)

*When you are taking a selfie and get Photobombed  *


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 26, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2021)

*Do I look like the bluebird of happiness?   *


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2021)

*Well hi there!*


----------



## GAlady (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## chic (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Oct 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 62126


Two Dog Night


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Oct 27, 2021)

chic said:


> View attachment 191424


When our girls were about 12 & 14 we raised rabbits for a year.  We ended up giving away all the meat because nobody would eat it.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## chic (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 29, 2021)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 191687


That's me, in dog form.


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## chic (Oct 31, 2021)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 192258


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2021)

This is too cute.


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 4, 2021)

Cutie.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2021)

*The cool gang!*


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2021)

*So cute*


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Nov 7, 2021)

​


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2021)

*Treats or the table gets destroyed.*


----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2021)

*Whatchya doing?*


----------



## Llynn (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 11, 2021)

I love you, I do, I really, really do. xx


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

*So dramatic   *


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2021)

*Bring it!*


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

*And just like that, she turned me into an egg. *


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 16, 2021)

My boy's to a tee.


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2021)

_*He is sexy and he knows it.  *_


----------



## katlupe (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2021)

*He is photo shy.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 18, 2021)

"I have a baby and you don't."


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

*The look of disdain I get for sleeping in.*


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Nov 18, 2021)

chic said:


> This is too cute.
> View attachment 192496


Have you ever thought about what cat heaven is going to be like.  I suspect it will include cats being able to dress up their former owners in absolutely humiliating get ups, then posting them on the heaven internet for all their friends to laugh at.


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Nov 18, 2021)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 194434


You gotta be old to get that one.


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Nov 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> *Do I look like the bluebird of happiness?  *
> View attachment 191231


I thought it was "bluebird of paradise".


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Nov 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 189386


That is "Mr. Paca" to you.  Only his friends call him "Al".


----------



## TooMuchMuktuk (Nov 18, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 185331


It's known as being a bond slave.


----------



## chic (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)

Meet Up​


----------



## Pappy (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2021)

Norman grew a feather tail overnight! Now that IS a miracle.


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

*So darn cute.  *


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2021)

*So sweet  *


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

*We ran out of cat treats. *


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeeeze! When will kitty cats learn that the human stride is about 2 cat-lengths?


The stray who comes here to eat twice every day comes inside to eat now. He just grubs and leaves, so I let the door stay open while he's here. Once in a while he takes a nap under this vintage beauty salon chair I have in the dining nook. It has a foot rest that swings up, so while it's down the underside of the chair is blocked off. Makes a nifty little hide for him.


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2021)

Will somebody please pick me up.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 28, 2021)

Posted on Quora last week. Don't know where he got it, but it is funny!


----------



## MickaC (Nov 29, 2021)

*  MOM........i need some help please.*


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## chic (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 29, 2021)

Party Cats by Louis Wain 19th century Artist


----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2021)

I said stay away from that part of the river!


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2021)

Meet Norbert..


----------



## chic (Nov 30, 2021)

It's Supercat!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Jackie23 (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

*OMG so cute*


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## chic (Dec 4, 2021)

They all do this!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

*And so the demolition of Christmas begins.  *


----------



## MickaC (Dec 9, 2021)

* What do you have to do to get a refill around here.*


----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 9, 2021)

more louis wain.. Boating.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 10, 2021)

Packs of dogs attacking humans




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153259314476130


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Mizmo said:


> Packs of dogs attacking humans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is my type of therapy


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2021)

*Awwww so cute.  *


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## GAlady (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

*Nope, not moving!*


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2021)

*So cute.  *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2021)

*So dramatic.   *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2021)

1:29


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)

View attachment 200032


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2021)

*So cute  *


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 23, 2021)

Turn the sound up!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> Turn the sound up!


Hilarious!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2021)

Not funny but cute:


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

@Pappy Love that photo


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2022)

*Firefox has encountered an error.*


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Firefox has encountered an error.*
> View attachment 201756


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2022)

*I can't even get Chicka to bring the ball back   *


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2022)

*Freedom!! Oof  *


----------



## katlupe (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2022)

*No bath!*


----------



## GAlady (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

*Hazza! From Cat to mighty Wizard!  *


----------



## Pappy (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2022)

*OMG, so cute fun at @MickaC  house*


----------



## MickaC (Jan 7, 2022)

Tish said:


> *OMG, so cute fun at @MickaC  house*
> View attachment 202407 *They would totally LOVE it. Should get them a pool. *


----------



## MickaC (Jan 7, 2022)

*Mom.......are the cookies up here.*


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Yes. you should lol


----------



## Trila (Jan 7, 2022)

Tish said:


> *I can't even get Chicka to bring the ball back  *
> View attachment 201897


OMG!!!!


----------



## Trila (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 8, 2022)

*Aww so cute.  *


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Lethe200 (Jan 10, 2022)

*Cat on a hot satellite dish: Elon Musk’s Starlink antenna hits surprise problem*
London Guardian US  10Jan2022
Starlink’s satellite internet performance has fallen victim to felines attracted to the warmth its dish gives off on cold days

(free link) Article is very funny and has the photo: Cats on a hot dish!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2022)

Lethe200 said:


> *Cat on a hot satellite dish: Elon Musk’s Starlink antenna hits surprise problem*
> London Guardian US  10Jan2022
> Starlink’s satellite internet performance has fallen victim to felines attracted to the warmth its dish gives off on cold days
> 
> (free link) Article is very funny and has the photo: Cats on a hot dish!


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2022)

*It's my bed!  *


----------



## Pappy (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Jan 11, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 203293


Awwww!


----------



## Trila (Jan 11, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 203169


Love it! ❤


----------



## Pappy (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 12, 2022)

* Has anyone seen my donut.....i can't find it anywhere.*


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2022)

Foaled:March 2001
Died:June 2021


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

*Whatchya doing?*


----------



## Pappy (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2022)

*Never feed a Koala after Midnight or get them wet, they turn into a dropbear.  *


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Jan 31, 2022)

we no longer buy carpets


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2022)

*No Kissing   *


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2022)

*Stay down!*


----------



## Pappy (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 10, 2022)

​


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 10, 2022)

*So cute *


----------



## RubyK (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

*Just chilling at the gym.*


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 13, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 14, 2022)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 15, 2022)

old one...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 15, 2022)

so, our cat passed these out yesterday on Valentine's Day...


​


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2022)

Ohhhh, I have such a headache!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 18, 2022)

co-conspirators...


​


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 18, 2022)

....


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 18, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> ....
> View attachment 209250


Awwww, that's so dear!


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 18, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Awwww, that's so dear!



I thought so too....got a bit teary


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

*Incoming!*


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 19, 2022)

​


----------



## Pappy (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 20, 2022)

friendship, friendship, it's the perfect blendship....


​


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2022)

Little Norbert says that’s close enough..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 23, 2022)

It’s called airing your privates


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 23, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> It’s called airing your privates
> View attachment 210050


Like only a dog could do


----------



## MickaC (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 23, 2022)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 209987


And my Corgi, Micki knows all too well.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 23, 2022)

Forest Ranger at rest


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 23, 2022)

​


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bark at the Moon by HUSKY


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 24, 2022)

Shakespeare in the King and I


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 24, 2022)

Obey Your Feline Overlords...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 25, 2022)

Norbert says good morning.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 26, 2022)

call a tow truck my 100lb pyrenees is stuck


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 26, 2022)

who are you(dog house is simply for show)


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Feb 26, 2022)

Shakespeare practising for a part in the" Doggie Exorcist"


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 26, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> how to convince the neighbours this is not a house of ill reputeView attachment 210557View attachment 210556


Oops!  the requested page could not be found.


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 27, 2022)

​


----------



## squatting dog (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 1, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Snow74 (Mar 1, 2022)

Shakespeare waiting to be brought in for his hydra session


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 2, 2022)

​


----------



## Snow74 (Mar 2, 2022)

Just got to share….Shakespeare‘s biopsy came out negative for cancer been worried sick last 2 days..he is 11 years old you get worried


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> Just got to share….Shakespeare‘s biopsy came out negative for cancer been worried sick last 2 days..he is 11 years old you get worried
> View attachment 211179


@Snow74 
That is excellent news! I know how relieved you are


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)

@Snow74 That is amazing news.


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 3, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

*No treats no recue!   *


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 5, 2022)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I lost


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


That looks like me on the last day of a six-day work week


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Mar 6, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> Just got to share….Shakespeare‘s biopsy came out negative for cancer been worried sick last 2 days..he is 11 years old you get worried
> View attachment 211179


Wonderful news!


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

Trila said:


> Wonderful news!


we just had a scare with one of our pets also.  She is ok, at least for now.  Was so so so upsetting.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

The Funniest Wolf Howls Are Lazy Ones


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 212075


I still do that with my brother.  To this day, he has never been able to claim his slice of cheese.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 7, 2022)

Animals That Just Heard The Best Joke Ever​

https://www.sadanduseless.com/laughing-animals/


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 8, 2022)

@JonSR77 just for you, from SadandUseless.


----------



## RFW (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2022)

*Awww how cute.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## RFW (Mar 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 212391


I really like raccoons when they're not going through my trash.


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2022)

@RFW I wish we had them here, they are so cute.


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## hawkdon (Mar 14, 2022)

C'mon to  my place, set some traps under the  house, they
are all yours........


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 17, 2022)

My apologies to cat lovers.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 213539


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2022)

*A Pug watching a Boxer.  *


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2022)

*So cute and smart.   *


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

*Ta-dah, I am here!*


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 21, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Ta-dah, I am here!*
> View attachment 214030


I went to junior high with a bunch of large, obnoxious insects...


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2022)

*Can I help you?*


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2022)

*Awww, so cute *


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2022)

*Haha so cute.   *


----------



## MickaC (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

*Awww so cute.*


----------



## GAlady (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

*Haha so cute.  *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

*Bwahahahaha!   *


----------



## Pappy (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2022)

*Nuh, don't think I will try it on one of the kitties lol.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

*OMG so cute, I just want to hug it. *


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2022)

*So sweet. *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2022)

*Too cute.*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 216677


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 10, 2022)

Captured from Quora, title is mine:
_"Who says cats are the only ones who can fit into weird places?"
_


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 10, 2022)

_Captured from Quora, title is mine:

"Mustn't risk getting lost around here......"_


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 10, 2022)

_Captured from Quora - this needs no title!

_


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2022)

https://assets.pinterest.com/ext/embed.html?id=68743791283


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> https://assets.pinterest.com/ext/embed.html?id=68743791283


Oh, that is just precious.


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2022)

*So cute *


----------



## Pappy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> The Funniest Wolf Howls Are Lazy Ones​​


Wow - just played this for my dog and she went into head-tilt overload!


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 214615



I love Corgis...but they are definitely plenty insane...


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

Sheep At Night Look Terrifying​

https://www.sadanduseless.com/creepy-sheep-at-night/


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

*so cute, besties.  *


----------



## Pappy (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

*Awww so sweet.*


----------



## MickaC (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

*So cute*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

*What ya doing?*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2022)

View attachment 218276


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2022)

*The fridge bandit strikes again.*


----------



## Pappy (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2022)

*Haha too cute.*


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

*So cute. *


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 27, 2022)

"I can do what you can't do, nah nay nah nay nah nah."


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2022)

A goose photobombs a 49 Ford..


----------



## Bella (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 1, 2022)

Sleeping bunnies.


----------



## Jace (May 1, 2022)

Many animals probably need eyeglasses..

but nobody knows it!


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> Many animals probably need eyeglasses..
> 
> but nobody knows it!


----------



## Bella (May 1, 2022)

Jace said:


> Many animals probably need eyeglasses..
> 
> but nobody knows it!



@Jace - I think you're right!


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

*Haha   *


----------



## MickaC (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2022)

Not funny but just so darn cute:


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

*No idea what he is upset about, but that look says it all!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I need that dog!


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

*Old age comes to all of us.  *


----------



## GoneFishin (May 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 4, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Pappy (May 5, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (May 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

*OMG, so cute, *


----------



## GAlady (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

*Hi there! *


----------



## GAlady (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 7, 2022)

report this ad​


----------



## RadishRose (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 7, 2022)

My daughter's dog always has the TV control!


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2022)

*Too cute.*


----------



## Bella (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

so cute.


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

*What did you say?   *


----------



## Pappy (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 15, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2022)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/963066701539130365/


----------



## Pappy (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

*Suction cup!
Go ahead try to knock that of the table  *


----------



## Mizmo (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 18, 2022)

*The mud puddle made me an offer i couldn't resist.*


----------



## Mizmo (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

*Bring it Snowflake! *


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 22, 2022)

*Rock on!*


----------



## Pappy (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 24, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 24, 2022)

*Ahhhhhhhhh.......that felt good.*


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 222077


They'll never live that down.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 27, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (May 28, 2022)

*Excuse me......may i get some service, please.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (May 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


I was laughing so much to all the great stuff today I put this in the wrong thread. AND I AM LEAVING IT!


----------



## MickaC (May 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I was laughing so much to all the great stuff today I put this in the wrong thread. AND I AM LEAVING IT!


I was going to comment on that.....but now i don't have to.


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2022)

Thou shalt not pick the flowers:


----------



## Mizmo (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2022)

*The great escape.  *


----------



## Jace (Jun 2, 2022)

Why you should not allow your pet bear  to use the remote...

he'll keep pushing _the *paws button.*_


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2022)

*Bwahahaha   *


----------



## Pappy (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 223318


This reminds me...decades ago, there was a dog who lived next door to my cousin. He would bark at and scare everyone who passed. One day he barked at this man and the man hauled off and either punched or acted like he was going to punch the dog. Scared that dog to death and he high tailed it into the backyard. That little rascal didn't bark at passer-byes anymore...at least not that day.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 7, 2022)

Old one doing the rounds again
owner set up a nanny cam....Oscar material


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Old one doing the rounds again
> owner set up a nanny cam....Oscar material


Hilarious. My own dog started barking as I was watching this.

What's funny too, is mute the sound and watch the dog's body movements, lol.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Hilarious. My own dog started barking as I was watching this.
> 
> What's funny too, is mute the sound and watch the dog's body movements, lol.



I got the feeling that he/she was mimicking the owner's actions...could swear he was reading the music at times


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 7, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Old one doing the rounds again
> owner set up a nanny cam....Oscar material


ROFLM*O!!! That pooch is really feeling it!


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

*LMAO The look on it's face  *


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

*So cute *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 17, 2022)

Caption anyone?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 17, 2022)

Tish said:


> *LMAO The look on it's face *
> View attachment 224436


What a face! This is hilarious. Must share with a couple of cat loving friends! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Caption anyone?


Now, pay attention, I can only peel it once.


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 24, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalsBeingBros/comments/vhrt7j


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

*He is the strong silent type.*


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jun 26, 2022)

cheeky bird


----------



## Bella (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 28, 2022)

**​


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

**Sigh* Motherhood  *


----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2022)

I resemble this attitude...


​


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2022)

*There was this Spider!   *


----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

*Where are the treats?*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Blessed (Jul 4, 2022)

I get that all the time, not just for dinner.  Sometimes the just want fresh water with ice cubes. Spoiled, you could say that!


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2022)

Named my new dog, Mr. Bush..


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 6, 2022)

Lunch


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544225765742501888


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Named my new dog, Mr. Bush..
> 
> View attachment 228077


!!!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

*Bwahahaha, the look on it's face.  *


----------



## GAlady (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Jul 9, 2022)

You can say any foolish thing to a dog, 
and the dog will give you a look that says _gosh! You're right...
I never would have thought of that! _


----------



## IKE (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2022)

*OMG so cute. That face a just want to squish it.*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Jul 11, 2022)

You can lead a horse to water...
but, if you can get him to float on his back.....well, then...you've got somet6hing!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 228797


My dog is afraid of it too.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

https://www.tiktok.com/@ag5292255/v...1&sender_device=pc&web_id=7066877793694909957


----------



## GAlady (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> My dog is afraid of it too.


Mine too 
She runs and hides behind the cats


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 13, 2022)

I think this is cute


----------



## Pappy (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Hawk (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes I love that commercial.....the peanut butter box is here !!!!


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2022)

Bella said:


>


My friend in Oz had a dog who did that .. then again, the cat would walk in front of his face with her tail up - headed for his food dish. I guess it worked for both of them


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 16, 2022)

I brought you some flowers:


----------



## Bella (Jul 17, 2022)

Pinky said:


> *My friend in Oz had a dog who did that* .. t*hen again, the cat would walk in front of his face with her tail up* - headed for his food dish. I guess it worked for both of them


Hmm, that sounds like an invitation to me!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 22, 2022)

​


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

*Hold your tongue. So cute.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## katlupe (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

*So cute.  *


----------



## Bella (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

*Haha*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 29, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Haha*
> View attachment 231836


Sneak attack fail


----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)

*Awww it's so cute.  *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)

I see you


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## IKE (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 31, 2022)

Caption this one!


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Caption this one!


Wow, I feel better now.....that was a gasser!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Caption this one!


Come to me, my sweet innocent Birdie....


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Caption this one!


Too much Catnip


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)

*Some privacy, please!*


----------



## Pappy (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jul 31, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Caption this one!


Man, that was some good sh*t...


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Caption this one!




AAA-CHOO


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)

*Cat's being jerks *


----------



## Pappy (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Aug 2, 2022)

Why are pigs not allowed to ride bicycles?

They _don't have thumbs..to ring the bell!  _


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 3, 2022)

Kids, sharpies, and a Dalmatian ... Oh, dear. ​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

*My sunning rock is moving.  *


----------



## Bella (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Jace (Aug 10, 2022)

Save the whales.
Collect the whole set.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Aug 16, 2022)

@Lavinia


----------



## Bella (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)

*Catnip and the invisible butterfly.  *


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

*I have my thinking cat on.*


----------



## MickaC (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Aug 22, 2022)

oldie


----------



## Pappy (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 23, 2022)

*




*


----------



## Seren (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

*Awww so cute*


----------



## Seren (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

*Huzzah, I have you now!*


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## SandyR (Aug 31, 2022)

Keesha said:


> Pets and animals can be incredibly funny.
> Post your funnies here. ( cartoons, pictures, videos etc. )
> If there is already a humourous animal thread then please delete.
> 
> View attachment 57658





RadishRose said:


> View attachment 57843


Sounds like me!


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Awww so cute*
> View attachment 236426


"When I grow up, I'm gunna eat you."

"Norriff I 'ave you for my dinner tomorrow!"


----------



## timoc (Aug 31, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 236718


"*Bruno*, please, don't do a dump here, I haven't got the wheelbarrow!"


----------



## squatting dog (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

*Just Chilling.  *


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2022)

Bella said:


>


Since when is that surprising?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 2, 2022)

>


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)

Encore fits here...


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

It's complicated.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 5, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Unexpected/comments/x6r5p1


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Just Chilling. *
> View attachment 237321


"*Arrh, yes*, that song from 'Cats' done the posh way, wuuuuuuuunderful."


----------



## timoc (Sep 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> It's complicated.
> View attachment 237873


"Oo are yoo lookin' at mush, these blue snakes are a b***ard to get off."


----------



## DebraMae (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

*So cute.*


----------



## Seren (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

*So cute ♥*


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

*Help, I can't get up. *


----------



## Seren (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 13, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

RubyK said:


>


" I've often wondered, Harry, do these Humans have a tongue?"

"Dunno, Bert, but they do make handy servants."


----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 239248


"And I'm pwopper sowwie that I've ate all the fish in the pond too."


----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 239249


"Can we go home now, the crabs around here keep biting my bum."


----------



## timoc (Sep 15, 2022)

Bella said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


"I'll be out on my ear when that Great Dane comes back from his holiday."


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 16, 2022)

*September 1933 : A cat hangs a row of tame rats on the washing line to dry. 



*


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

*I killed it!   *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2022)

POSING for a picture ..


----------



## Bella (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Sep 18, 2022)

I luv this one....their faces


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2022)

Good boy, telling good boy, he's a good boy.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 20, 2022)

Dogs hate cat-head pillow.


----------



## Bella (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 21, 2022)

Bella said:


>


He can be one of the sheep in the manger at the next Christmas play!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2022)

ummm yeah, great joke.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 22, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 240779


OMG!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

How girls fight.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

I'm ready .. c'mon, bring it!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 23, 2022)

Morning stretches with Dad.


----------



## Mizmo (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## senior chef (Sep 23, 2022)

za.pinterest.com/pin/327496204157709534/


----------



## hawkdon (Sep 23, 2022)

senior chef said:


> za.pinterest.com/pin/327496204157709534/


site does not connect....


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2022)

Onward!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2022)

.. just a bit to the right - aah, that's it!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2022)

New cat food? YUK!


----------



## Seren (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2022)

I feel pretty, oh so pretty!


----------



## Bella (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2022)

I'll scratch your back, if you'll scratch mine ..


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)

*This human safari is kind of cool. *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2022)

Even though you did it, you're still a good boy!


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

*Are we there yet?  *


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2022)

Tell it to me again!


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

*Not getting my tail wet.  *


----------



## Bella (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

*Look at the tail going. So cute.*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Sep 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> *This human safari is kind of cool. *
> View attachment 241510


When I was stationed in Pensacola, there was a Naval officer who had a pet female lioness that he would allow in the house for about 15 minutes at a time before returning her to the garage where he had living quarters made for her. When I made my first visit to his house and saw the lioness was untied, I was giving a considerable amount of thought to exiting. I was very nervous until he put her back into the garage. She seemed calm enough, but she is a wild animal, so I wasn’t sure what to expect.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Been There said:


> When I was stationed in Pensacola, there was a Naval officer who had a pet female lioness that he would allow in the house for about 15 minutes at a time before returning her to the garage where he had living quarters made for her. When I made my first visit to his house and saw the lioness was untied, I was giving a considerable amount of thought to exiting. I was very nervous until he put her back into the garage. She seemed calm enough, but she is a wild animal, so I wasn’t sure what to expect.


I don't blame you.


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

*So cute. *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2022)

_*Love is in the air.  So cute.*_


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2022)

*Too cute.*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2022)

I shouldn't have had that 3rd coffee ..


----------



## timoc (Oct 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


"I'll bring your biscuits in shortly, Rose, just after I've hoovered the lounge."


----------



## timoc (Oct 6, 2022)

Bella said:


>


"Tim's looking for his wallet, Bella."


----------



## Bella (Oct 6, 2022)

timoc said:


> "Tim's looking for his wallet, Bella."


Wallet, what wallet?


----------



## timoc (Oct 6, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 242482


"If you don't want a nose that resembles crazy paving, back off Buster.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

*The look on the dog's face*


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 6, 2022)

Is that little thing drowning or bathing???


----------



## Pappy (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2022)

*Taking Lazy to a whole new level.   *


----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2022)

Not funny - just heartwarming


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 8, 2022)

I bet you can't do this!


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)

*It's Mine!!!*


----------



## MickaC (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2022)

Isn’t this the sweetest face you’ve ever seen.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)

Dog vet.


----------



## Bella (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

MickaC said:


> View attachment 243917  Isn’t this the sweetest face you’ve ever seen.


It sure is


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)

*Just Chilling with my Duckies. *


----------



## Jace (Oct 10, 2022)

What do you call birdsthat stick together?

Vel*crows! *


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

*So cute.*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)

FastTrax said:


>


I had to save this to my YT watch later queue. I'll laugh myself to sleep later on.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


"Either that fleabag goes, or you can catch your own mice."


----------



## timoc (Oct 12, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


"You've glown so big, Glasshopper, can't afford to feed you any more."


----------



## Seren (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Oct 13, 2022)

This will make a beautiful engagement pic, promise!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2022)

Lawrence00 said:


>


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## Seren (Oct 13, 2022)

Told you not to use bleach...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2022)

I think I just saw a ghost!!!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 14, 2022)

*



*


----------



## Seren (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2022)

I just had to pay this forward


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Oct 16, 2022)

After the owners noticed lots of candy bars missing, they set up a video camera:  LOL!!! 
Watch the squirrel shop first to choose what he wanted:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=Q1-XU5Yx3qE&usg=AOvVaw1ahdQvoUJ5MJ6BOPxsV7H5
https://www.youtube.com/shorts/CWCBfYagEo4

And this squirrel learned how to get candy out of a vending machine:


----------



## Bella (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

win231 said:


> After the owners noticed lots of candy bars missing, they set up a video camera:  LOL!!!
> Watch the squirrel shop first to choose what he wanted:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwiot7z_jOT6AhWELUQIHXGIDfwQuAJ6BAgPEAw&url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1-XU5Yx3qE&usg=AOvVaw1ahdQvoUJ5MJ6BOPxsV7H5
> https://www.youtube.com/shorts/CWCBfYagEo4
> 
> And this squirrel learned how to get candy out of a vending machine:


Oh, they are so cute


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 17, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I just had to pay this forward
> 
> View attachment 244775


"The same as what the vet is going to do, to you.... tomorrow."


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2022)

timoc said:


> "The same as what the vet is going to do, to you.... tomorrow.


That so reminds me of this one


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 17, 2022)

Cats

gotta love 'em

Can openers turn them into forensics


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 17, 2022)

This is soooo true at our home.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 18, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 245333
> 
> View attachment 245334
> 
> View attachment 245335


----------



## MickaC (Oct 18, 2022)

*I can see you now……be careful……very, very careful.*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 18, 2022)

Will you look at that?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 21, 2022)

The look on the kitty's face is priceless.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 21, 2022)

may have been posted elsewhere?


----------



## Pappy (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 21, 2022)

*

*


----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2022)

Lazy Dog


----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

*Aww.. so cute*


----------



## squatting dog (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Oct 28, 2022)

Another helpful hint when encountering a bear.


----------



## Bella (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 246154


"Why is it that I always get the food with the chillies in it?"


----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> View attachment 247334


"Well, the tie isn't bad, but the collar is miles too big."


----------



## timoc (Oct 30, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 247310


Now you know where the term 'Cat Burglar' originated.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 30, 2022)

Now where is that cat?


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 30, 2022)

timoc said:


> "Well, the tie isn't bad, but the collar is miles too big."



.......but he is still gorgeous, I want him


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2022)

Be with you in five mins ..


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2022)

Out of treats? Impossible!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/yiowcx


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> View attachment 247656


"Any minute now, young lady, you're gonna wish you were in the next field."


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 247702
> Be with you in five mins ..


"Arrrr, Pinky my lovely, pass me the remote will you."


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Pinky said:


> View attachment 247748
> Out of treats? Impossible!


"It's Tim you say, you mean that ugly old fella from the other side of the pond.... tell him I'm out?"


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/yiowcx


PD, we don't get any of them round _*ear*_.


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 247907


"Bluddee 'ell, Tish, that single malt we robbed off Tim is bluddee dinamite."


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2022)

Bat-Eared Fox


----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 2, 2022)

Caught inside the cookie jar.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


That's one of the most adorable things I've ever seen!


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2022)

I will always love you, awooooo!


----------



## Bella (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 4, 2022)

*NO……I AM NOT GOING TOO……SO THERE !!!!*


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

*Awww Bless.*


----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 248498


"The cat-flap was locked so I came down the chimney...... Tish, have you run my bath yet?"


----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 248685


"Oh yeh!! You make a super fur brush, Fred, do you want to make a start at the other end?"


----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2022)

This is MY kitty!


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

Raining cats and dogs!


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2022)

That wonderful dog has my heart!


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


"Well, Fido, the good news is that the Alka Selzer worked."


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


"Go and have another swim. Oliver, you smell like a fishmongers underpants."


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> That wonderful dog has my heart!


Mine too.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

*So cute*


----------



## Jace (Nov 10, 2022)

What wears a coat all winter and pants all summer?  

 

(Of course, y',all know that's supposed to be a )


----------



## Bella (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Nov 11, 2022)

*OUCH, OUCH..naughty cat*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 11, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


And that's the truth, right there!


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

*Now that is a spoiled kitteh.   *


----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> *So cute*
> View attachment 249421


"Tish, TISH, will you please put some food in the poor beggars bowl, I'm hungry watching his antics."


Bella said:


>


"When I grow up, I hope I don't look like you, Dad.


----------



## timoc (Nov 13, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


"Crikey, the man's gonna bluddee drown me with that cannon."


----------



## timoc (Nov 13, 2022)

Tish said:


> View attachment 249727


" Ha, ha, ha, I can't wait to see the antics of this goat when he returns to his field...... with all my fleas."


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 14, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Now that is a spoiled kitteh.  *
> View attachment 249925


"Let go of me, you twerp, I nearly had it then."


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

*Adorable*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 14, 2022)

Saving some for later!


----------



## Bella (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

*So cute *


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

*Too funny   *

https://youtube.com/shorts/On9xC_SEb9w?feature=share


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

*So cute.*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 4, 2022)

Smartest bird ever...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599356266102411264


----------



## Bella (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2022)

Meet Minnie. One of the dogs I follow on Facebook.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


OMG, They are so cute.


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

*Cuteness overload *


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2022)

Minnie couldnt wait for Christmas so she opened one package. Wish this puppy was mine.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

*Strike a pose.*


----------



## Bella (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

*Gotcha!*


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2022)

Bella said:


>


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

*Hang in there, Friday is coming!*


----------



## DebraMae (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


>


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## JessieJim (Dec 12, 2022)

Lol! it's hilarious!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 12, 2022)

What do you call a deer with no eyes?
_No idea._

What do you call a deer with no eyes and no legs?
_Still no idea._


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 12, 2022)

HA


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

*Dramatic Faint   *


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2022)

“Talk To The Fin!” by Jennifer Hadley (United States). Affinity Photo 2 People's Choice Award.
Location: Falkland Islands
“This was shot on the Falkland Islands. These two gentoo penguins were hanging out on the beach when one shook himself off and gave his mate the snub.”


----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2022)

Little Minnie in one of her Christmas poses:


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2022)

Okay, I’m clean now.


----------



## Been There (Dec 21, 2022)

Pappy said:


> Okay, I’m clean now.View attachment 257543


Pappy—Is that your dog?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2022)

Been There said:


> Pappy—Is that your dog?


No, but I wish it was. We miss our Shih Tzu Sassy.


----------



## Bella (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## DebraMae (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

*Just a few more and the tree is stripped.*


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2022)

Didn't know where to put this. Topi has other videos on YouTube. He's such a cute dog.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Didn't know where to put this. Topi has other videos on YouTube. He's such a cute dog.


Adorable! Thanks @Pinky


----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## IKE (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Didn't know where to put this. Topi has other videos on YouTube. He's such a cute dog.


That is the cutest thing, loved up, thank you for sharing


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## MickaC (Dec 26, 2022)

*Did somebody say it is Boxing Day.*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

*So cute*


----------



## MickaC (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 259188



The look on his face.


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

*Awwww how sweet   *


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 29, 2022)

No litter in the tray again!


----------



## Been There (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## squatting dog (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Mizmo (Dec 31, 2022)

Ashamed.


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## JaniceM (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Bella (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)

Bella said:


>


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## MickaC (Jan 2, 2023)

*Mom…..I finished all the paperwork.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## -Oy- (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Lewkat (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 4, 2023)

Sylvester, pictured above, is an outside cat most of the time by his own choice.  This morning with a tornado watch in place and severe storms headed our way, my son brought him inside.  

Oh, the theatrics…. Oh, the drama….   Meowing either pathetically or demandingly in turn…. Stretching up to the door knob…. Rolling around on the floor and pushing the door with all four paws…

You’d think he’d just arrived at the Chateau d’If or been sentenced to Alcatraz   What a drama king!

Then the first boom of thunder and he’s in hiding… ::snort::


----------



## DebraMae (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## -Oy- (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## squatting dog (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pappy (Thursday at 5:02 AM)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Thursday at 7:27 AM)




----------



## Tish (Thursday at 12:32 PM)




----------



## squatting dog (Friday at 7:43 AM)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Friday at 7:47 AM)




----------



## MickaC (Friday at 8:31 AM)

*Are you serious……no cookies.*


----------



## Pappy (Friday at 9:48 AM)




----------



## GAlady (Friday at 10:56 AM)




----------



## Tish (Friday at 1:35 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Friday at 2:13 PM)




----------



## -Oy- (Friday at 2:22 PM)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Saturday at 9:34 AM)




----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:07 PM)




----------



## MickaC (Saturday at 4:25 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Saturday at 4:28 PM)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sunday at 8:08 AM)




----------



## Pappy (Sunday at 8:17 AM)




----------



## Tish (Sunday at 1:14 PM)




----------



## squatting dog (Sunday at 2:52 PM)




----------



## GAlady (Sunday at 3:53 PM)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Monday at 7:52 AM)




----------



## -Oy- (Monday at 7:55 AM)




----------



## Pappy (Monday at 9:00 AM)




----------



## MickaC (Monday at 12:51 PM)




----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:16 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Monday at 1:56 PM)




----------



## MickaC (Monday at 4:30 PM)

*Look everyone…..I’m famous…..I’m in the paper.*


----------



## Bella (Monday at 5:06 PM)

*  Mission Impossible.*


----------



## Becky1951 (Yesterday at 3:56 PM)




----------



## squatting dog (Yesterday at 6:13 PM)




----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 8:05 PM)




----------



## RadishRose (Yesterday at 10:24 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Yesterday at 10:44 PM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Yesterday at 10:46 PM)




----------



## Pappy (Today at 5:01 AM)




----------



## Ruthanne (Today at 7:25 AM)




----------



## Tish (Today at 1:50 PM)

*Roadtrip

*


----------

